# What is the consensus on Perry Ellis products?



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

I went to the nearest mega-mall over the weekend and was browsing through the Dillards there, they had some insanely good deals on wool Perry Ellis coats (some were orphaned, some were genuine sport coats) and I regret not picking one up.

I'm more of a style over prestige type of guy (obviously short of buying garbage products) but I was just curious how the brand was regarded with everyone here.

I'm thinking about heading back one night this week since my girlfriend is out of town on business and I have nothing to do, but it's a 50 minute drive one way 😭



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our _Perry Ellis: Still A Good Iconic American Brand or Not?_ article.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My own experiences have been hit-and-miss. While the fit of Perry Ellis is really good for my frame, the quality of the material and tailoring has been spotty.

Examples...

They made a truly magnificent microfiber trouser, silk-like in feel and it traveled like a dream. Alas, they no longer use that fabric.
Their polos and sport shirts look great for the first couple months, but almost never last through the season.
They have some great sweaters (even in 100% silk), but color selection is disappointing.
Their dress shirts are well-made, but often have a curious pleat at the top of the shoulder. I find it detracts and rounds off the shoulder unattractively. They do make a shirt in a "modern fit" that is beautifully tailored and wears like iron!
Their sport coats at times look great, but IMO their suits seem to have been made of cheap (even dingy) fabrics.

Overall, I feel Perry Ellis may source their clothes with little thought for consistency in their line. I still shop there, but know it's always going to be a hunt. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Junk.


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I just remembered I have a Perry Ellis leather jacket I got on sale before this winter, with the jacket and tailoring I have about $150 in it and it's held up well so far :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

smujd said:


> Junk.


May I ask what you are basing that on? I don't want to sound like I'm defending them as I have no loyalty or allegiance, but I was looking for opinions good or bad


----------



## ChipJ (Feb 10, 2009)

*Perry Ellis Black Wool Jacket*

I got it three years ago and it is one of my favorite jackets. It is made of 80/20 wool/nylon which I think explains its durability. It seems very well made. I agree with others that not all Perry Ellis products (which seem to be ubiquitous) are stylish or well-made, however. Pants are especially hit or miss.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike89LX said:


> May I ask what you are basing that on? I don't want to sound like I'm defending them as I have no loyalty or allegiance, but I was looking for opinions good or bad


Their stuff used to be pretty solid. It seems that int he past ~5-7 years, the quality has dropped drastically. In my opinion, their materials/fabrics are of lesser quality and the workmanship is as well. I have an old Perry Ellis jacket that's going strong, but I stopped buying their stuff a while back after 3-4 bad experiences.

At their price point, you can do much better. May be worth considering at a serious disocunt--if you see something at the Rack, TJ Maxx, etc.

YMMV.


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

I think 'hit or miss' sums it up well. I have 2 of their shirts hanging in my closet right now. They looked great off the rack, but have been bears to maintain. You can just tell the fabric and construction is of low quality while ironing them. If I saw another shirt by them on the $10 clearance rack I might buy it, but I certainly wouldn't go 2 hours out of my way for them.


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

I was thinking the most common reply would be either hit/miss or altogether junk, I tend to agree with the replies so far that there are some decent pieces but overall nothing to get excited about


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

Buster Brown said:


> I think 'hit or miss' sums it up well. I have 2 of their shirts hanging in my closet right now. They looked great off the rack, but have been bears to maintain. You can just tell the fabric and construction is of low quality while ironing them. If I saw another shirt by them on the $10 clearance rack I might buy it, but I certainly wouldn't go 2 hours out of my way for them.


I posted my last reply before seeing this, I've always wondered if there is anything you can do to better maintain a lower quality fabric? Obviously at some point it would probably be better to just throw the shirt away, but it's just something I've been curious about


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Their no-wrinkle trousers are the best I found doing research last year.

Remember they are one of the sponsors, so make sure you go to their site through this banner:



On this page: *Ask Andy Selected Merchants for Menswear, Shoes, and Grooming *


----------



## mvarela (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't care for their shirts but I have a leather Perry Ellis coat that I bought ten years ago, at enormous discount, at Marshalls and it has held up incredibly well. I get compliments on it all of the time. I wish I had bought several of them.


----------



## Mike89LX (Jan 15, 2009)

Andy said:


> Their no-wrinkle trousers are the best I found doing research last year.
> 
> Remember they are one of the sponsors, so make sure you go to their site through this banner:
> 
> ...


I clicked on that banner Andy and it said it is expired

Edit: I found the same thing when I clicked it on the main page as well


----------

